# Special Fish Measuring Board Needed........



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Looking for someone that will make us the above....Cedar w/ clear finish. I live in Hitchcock, will meet somewhere to discuss design. Will be attaching a high quality SS Flat ruler....48''L x 4''Wx 3/16''T. Cannot discuss details about this ruler online as yet.  Contact Ed at [email protected] or call me at 409 392 1979 Thanx
''Coastal Bend Weigh Team''since 1999


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Cool! Double naught spy stuff!! Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

Tejas Wood Works in Pearland. Someone here told me about them and I'm working on getting something made now.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I talked with VB this afternoon about this _'project'_. It doesn't sound too difficult at all but it needs someone with 'design' experience to draw some plans out. The wood working side of it will not be a problem. I'm sure there are some 2coolers in the TX City/League City/Clear Lake/ Galveston that can help him out. Logistics(here at Smith Point on the other side of the world) and the lack of designing it is going to be my problem. Please pm VB if you have any ideas or would like to help out. gb


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanx Jim....As I told Jim, my first board will be made to fit a 48'' flat ruler. GEI is requesting a design/s of what will be built. I am leaning towards a HAWG TROUGH design w/ the face board to be cut to countersink the ruler. Thanx for any assistance folks....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Re-inventing the wheel?

river bassin.com carries these and not rot out in wet conditions


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

No plastic, no concave/ convex design......has to be wood and flat to accomodate a flat ruler.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Are there any aluminum fabricators around the area???


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

V-Bottom said:


> The Coastal Bend Weigh Team is proud to welcome our newest sponsor, GEI International, Inc. out of Syracuse,N.Y. They will be making two new fish measuring rulers for us. One will be 48''L and the other 60''L, both 4''Wide, in inches w/ 1/8'' increments. These are CERTIFIED RULERS, w/ Papers, Serial#, NIST Traceable, made of the Highest Quality Stainless Steel. This will be our primary measuring ruler. The ever popular Check-it-Stick will be available for your use at our weigh stations. We are looking for a woodworker in the Galveston area that will assist us in making a beautiful measuring board to accommodate these Top Shelf rulers. PM if interested...thanx, Ed/vb [email protected] :texasflag





V-Bottom said:


> These two rulers will be of a Flat Design, no lip. GEI (Doug) said it will take about 2-3 days to design. He will then email me a design. The face(increments) will be similar to the C-I-S.


Should be simple, take the design to a shop and get it done...lot of time and cost involved...that one I posted is ready to ship for $20 and not made from wood. I just think wood is a very poor choice for those conditions unless you plan on having someone refinish it for you every year.


----------

